# Stake bed - anybody??



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody ever built a stake bed for crappie. Been thinking about making one on my favorite bank and have seen the process on utube but not sure what type stake to use. Need to be cheap - at least 100 - about 5' and not prone to rot. May look for some bamboo. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

How you gonna out them down??? Leaning over boat??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> How you gonna out them down??? Leaning over boat??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never made a stake bed , but I have used bamboo for some crappie reefs. If you have access to a bamboo patch that's what I would use. It's hard and slick and will not be so easy for your hook to snag on. I may try this in a lake down river from my house. Too many people have found my reefs in front of my pier. They get fished harder than the three mile bridge. So I'm going to have to go elsewhere. Lol


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh I see.. I can get bamboo for you if you need.. and I will help deploy.. gonna be fishing Roland Cooper this next spring


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I always used pvc pipe for my crappie condos. They are hamg proof. Never rot and will opt last you...if i wanted instant fish i mixed in bamboo with it. I use cat boxes and filled up with cement then place pipe etc...i would go by the plumbing supply house and buy the damaged pile. I once bought an entire trailer load, took 3 men an hour to load it all, for $100.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

How bout them traffic cones with blue flex pipe making like a tree???


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm thinking the stake bed will be easier, bigger and work better. Got plenty of boo. So I guess that's what I'll use. Probably be 2 years before I get around to it


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We used bamboo stuck in 5 gal buckets at angles, then cemented in with quickcrete. Left the leaves and branches on them. This worked great and lasted about 5 seasons. Less hangy than you might thing, and the crappie loved the thick structure.

To transport them once the cement dried, we would tie them up around the middle with cord. Then into a pickup bed and to the lake (private 30 acre). At the lake, into the boats and put at the spot. Cut the cord and drop them straight down. They opened like an umbrella. You can cut the height to suit the depth you are dropping in. We put some at 20 ft, and used 15ft boo. That held fish all through the summer.

Good luck!


----------

